

What it was like to share an office with Facebook back in early 2000s - abhinovb
http://www.businessinsider.in/What-it-was-like-to-share-an-office-with-Facebook-back-when-it-was-a-tiny-startup/articleshow/47124842.cms

======
abhinovb
"I think a lot of people think these are people that have some kind of glow
around them that distinguish them from the rest of the universe. No, they were
just people who were creating something just like we were. Their future was
highly uncertain as was ours."

